# Cheap Smith I/O (not 's')



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been eyeing a pair of Smith I/O for awhile and found an online shop selling them very cheap. EpicOutfit has the 'Evolve Chocolate' for $65 (only this style, but not a big difference to me). I ordered mine Wednesday and got them Thursday (they're based out of Loveland CO so normal First Class was Overnight in state). They arrived as I expected (Current I/O has no hard case) both lenses and everything were perfect.

I'm not associated with them in anyway, just wanted to share a positive experience and a dirt cheap price.

SMITH Optics Goggle I/O Chocolate Evolve Ignitor/Sensor

If this is in the wrong place- mods please move


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

The current I/O comes with the hard case, it's the Evolve line that doesn't.

Good price on those. I paid $99 for my tan and sage evolve I/O at a local shop. These goggles are so good I would be willing, if I had no choice, to pay full retail for them. :dunno:

I'm going to get my wife a set of the I/Os.



Edvard_Grieg said:


> I've been eyeing a pair of Smith I/O for awhile and found an online shop selling them very cheap. EpicOutfit has the 'Evolve Chocolate' for $65 (only this style, but not a big difference to me). I ordered mine Wednesday and got them Thursday (they're based out of Loveland CO so normal First Class was Overnight in state). They arrived as I expected (Current I/O has no hard case) both lenses and everything were perfect.
> 
> I'm not associated with them in anyway, just wanted to share a positive experience and a dirt cheap price.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

copped and delivered.... as advertised

thx for the link - good price... i saw them on tramdock the next day for 57.99, but without free shipping


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I hit that same tramdock deal up and got the tan evolve. They should arrive tomorrow or Tuesday.

What is the difference between the "Evolve" models and the rest of the models?

On another note, even though I don't need them, i am super tempted to snatch up the Exclusivo Krink Prodigy model in orange. They were available Thursday and should be up again eventually for $45.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the frame on the evolve's is made from "reground waste material", according to Smith. packaging is minimized and made from recycled products.

the evolve's also only come with a goggle bag (with a slot for an extra lens) and two lenses, whereas the full-priced I/O (and I/Os) comes with a semi-rigid foam "hardcase" with a lens divider built in (and two lenses). the case would probably sell for upwards of $30 by itself.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah, I see. I figured the whole evolve thing was a green initiative. I was aware of the two lenses, but didn't realize the case difference. Not a huge deal. A lot of shops sell basic plastic hard cases for about $10 to $20.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Ordered a pair the other day, beats the hell out of the $270 i've seen them at in Aussie stores. Will see how quick their international shipping is.

Edit: Arrived today, ~5 working days shipping to Australia, very happy with that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Guys what's the difference between the $85 and the $65 dollar goggles cuz i dont like the brown i like the tan and they have the goggles in tan for $85 just wondering why they have price difference??????


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the tan evolve smith i/o goggles. The difference is that they don't come with the hard case which by itself is a value of $20-25.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

i meant their is 2 different smith i/o evovles ones for $65 one is for $85 and the regulars are like $120-140 lol but i dont see the difference between the $65 and $85 dollar ones???? both are evolves???


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

aje917 said:


> i meant their is 2 different smith i/o evovles ones for $65 one is for $85 and the regulars are like $120-140 lol but i dont see the difference between the $65 and $85 dollar ones???? both are evolves???


They did the same thing with the 2 evolve models on departmentofgoods.com. Probably just pricing them differently in accordance to what they felt the demand would be. I would call if you are concerned. I'm pretty certain there is no difference.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

They're exactly the same, just slightly different levels if fugly colours.


----------

